# Upcoming adoption



## akpe (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello again 

It has been two months since my kitty passed, It still hurts and as I had said in a previous post I decided to adopt another kitty, possibly two the following weeks.

Well a friend of mine told me his cat gave birth a while ago, and when I first saw this cutie I was amazed  










I have thought for names, Demis if he's a boy and Jenny if she's a girl 

I am going to adopt him right after I finish my final exams, that is June 7  I'll post some more photos of him (possibly videos) after that 8)


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Awe!! Kind of has a face like a Bengal! What a cutie. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

very cute.... it's fun getting new kitties... if i had more room i would get another one


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a sweetie! Very cute kitty.


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

He is very cute. Makes me want to get a new kitten.


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Kity is absolutely adorable!!! Good luck both on your exams and with a new kity.


----------

